# California fires question



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watching the news and it seems California is continuing burning to the ground. My question is why? They say the fires are caused by the power lines. Why is it that no other areas of the country are having these problems? How were the California power lines constructed differently than the rest of the country? I live in Pennsylvania with lots of really big coal fired plants in this area. We have high voltage power lines running everywhere and I can’t remember any incidents of fires caused by these lines. What’s up with PG&E?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My understanding its due to lack of maintenance and they're aging equipment. We get pretty high winds out here in Kansas and don't see the problems like they do. Ours start with cigarette butts, or even sparks coming off trains/tracks. We also get heavy ice from time to time, and the helps weed out any aging poles or lines. My guess is Cali doesn't get much of that!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA has not taken care of brush issue for a long time . The fires are not really caused by the power company. This is CA way of forcing others to pay for their mistakes. And in the end own the power company. make no mistakes CA will pocket a lot of money when this is all over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Wildfire Issue in California is due to multiple years of Incompetent Forestry Practices. PERIOD.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

CA put all the blame and financial liability on the power company for whatever happens. Regardless of what causes the fire you sue the power company. Company now shuts down the power so they can't be blamed for fire trying to save themselves. There will end up being a big federal bailout for the power company. Cause the bunny huggers don't want you to cut a bush down and take care of the land. Wait for the mud slides this spring.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Geee, California sounds a lot like Venezuela. Wonder why that is?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

spork said:


> My understanding its due to lack of maintenance and they're aging equipment. We get pretty high winds out here in Kansas and don't see the problems like they do. Ours start with cigarette butts, or even sparks coming off trains/tracks. We also get heavy ice from time to time, and the helps weed out any aging poles or lines. My guess is Cali doesn't get much of that!


It's good to see you're still with us, my friend!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Boy, this topic strikes close to home--I just got a telephone call from a former classmate who now lives in California.

I had to ask just how far he was away from the fire. He told me he "could see some flames" but 'guessed' they were too far away to ever endanger him or his family.

My guess is that fires have a mind of their own...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

California is DRY DRY DRY DRY add high winds and touching or broken power lines.... poof rapid fire

PA, ME, NC, WV, NY... might have dry spells but nothing like CA....


When I was station at Pendleton.. our Lt shot up a flare... when it hit the ground it caught fire and it burnt 3,000 acres in a very short period of time... dry grass and wind... moves fast


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Perhaps the EPA should fine CA for all the pollution they are putting in the air. That’s a lot of CO2, icebergs will melt because of this.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> CA has not taken care of brush issue for a long time ........


Well, they certainly are now. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Perhaps the EPA should fine CA for all the pollution they are putting in the air. That's a lot of CO2, icebergs will melt because of this.


Now that's irony!!! I like it! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Perhaps the EPA should fine CA for all the pollution they are putting in the air. That's a lot of CO2, icebergs will melt because of this.


Right you are KUSA!

California air pollution has not only melted all the icebergs but has killed ALL of the Polar Bears and little whacko pigtailed mentally ill climate change freaks around Slippy Lodge! Thanks Cali! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> California air pollution has killed ALL of the Polar Bears


That may not be correct. I think it was Rush Limbaugh that reported last week that the polar bear population has now risen to 40K. Now he mistakenly stated 'the north pole,' but I think his overall count was probably closer to the truth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Right you are KUSA!
> 
> California air pollution has not only melted all the icebergs but has killed ALL of the Polar Bears and little whacko pigtailed mentally ill climate change freaks around Slippy Lodge!  Thanks Cali! :vs_closedeyes:





The Tourist said:


> That may not be correct. I think it was Rush Limbaugh that reported last week that the polar bear population has now risen to 40K. Now he mistakenly stated 'the north pole,' but I think his overall count was probably closer to the truth.


Advise to the youngsters;

Please do not waste your money on a University of Wisconsin-Madison education. They do not teach the basics of reading comprehension.

Thanks, your friend and academic advisor,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, Slip, I don't think Rush Limbaugh went to MFHS. 

I do know that this 'polar bear thing' is a real deal. For years lots of environmentalists used the polar bear as a "living barometer." If the population of polar bears was rising, it meant that the overall condition of Planet Earth was winning. If the polar bear were dying or being shot faster than they could replicate themselves, the environment was in trouble.

I'll admit, I like some of this thinking for a simple reason. There is an imaginary line between the successful polar bear habitats and the fringe of where Canadians live. If we are doing the right things, the polar bear population grows. And the idea is that if an endangered species can grow in section of the earth where you really have to scratch for food to live--and you succeed--ergo, it means there has been no real spike in pollution and abuse.

I believe the growth in polar bears went from 5K to 40k inside of 20 years. If correct, I also believe that their environment is healthy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Hey, Slip, I don't think Rush Limbaugh went to MFHS.
> 
> I do know that this 'polar bear thing' is a real deal. For years lots of environmentalists used the polar bear as a "living barometer." If the population of polar bears was rising, it meant that the overall condition of Planet Earth was winning. If the polar bear were dying or being shot faster than they could replicate themselves, the environment was in trouble.
> 
> ...


(Slippy just smiles, chuckles and shakes his head. God Love Old People! :tango_face_smile: )


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy just smiles, chuckles and shakes his head. God Love Old People! :tango_face_smile: )


John Donne wrote, "_Any man's death diminishes me_." My personal problem is that there should be some form of "computer sorting system" so we can rightly deal with the true corrupted users. If I want to 'diminish the enemy' I want to make sure I chased the real villains.

You don't leave a successful knife fight and say to crowd, "_Well, close enough for government work..._"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm waiting to see how long before the Oroville dam in CA (150 miles north of San Fran) lets go. Since the emergency in 2017, repairs have been made, but are those repairs enough to maintain the dam.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

California is just one disaster after another. Why would anybody want to continue living there? Why do they continue electing these left wing nut jobs?
I vote we move the UN headquarters to LA and then kick Cali out of the union. Then Nancy can be president of Loonyville.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Watching the news and it seems California is continuing burning to the ground. My question is why? They say the fires are caused by the power lines. Why is it that no other areas of the country are having these problems? How were the California power lines constructed differently than the rest of the country? I live in Pennsylvania with lots of really big coal fired plants in this area. We have high voltage power lines running everywhere and I can't remember any incidents of fires caused by these lines. What's up with PG&E?


There are many variables causing the fires. Homeless, cigarette butts, car fires on the side of the road, arsonists and the utilities no updating their equipment.

Some of those lines are 100 years old. They chose not to update for bigger profit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> There are many variables causing the fires. Homeless, cigarette butts, car fires on the side of the road, arsonists and the utilities no updating their equipment.
> 
> Some of those lines are 100 years old. They chose not to update for bigger profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sasq my boy,

Don't take my word for it, Son2 is a Journeyman Lineman as you know. He is currently working in the Rockies for some major coinage. When he was researching places to go he considered California. His research within the Lineman community revealed that the Regulations imposed on Power companies made it extremely difficult for them to perform necessary maintenance and upgrades.

If you want to be a Lineman, don't go to California. If you want to be a redtape/paperwork doing bitch who gets written up for stomping and killing a cockroach as you raise your bucket truck to repair a line and get held up because some homeless transgenderd democrat global warming mtnally ill person doesn;t like what you are doing then go to California and get nothing done. He said the money is the same but the likelihood of getting in trouble while not getting anything done is much greater in CA.

Very sad.

By the way, he used to work for a large regional electrical supplier in the South East but Linework in the Rockies will net him in 8 weeks 1/3 of what he made all of last year. Crazy.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The Wildfire Issue in California is due to multiple years of Incompetent Forestry Practices. PERIOD.


Didnt Trump call CA out about this a while ago...


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's good to see you're still with us, my friend!!


I've been so darn busy lately! No time to log in and read, let alone respond to anything. My only tie to the board here is I've been trying to keep up with the Denton and Sas Podcast...lol. Prepping and life goes on though. Hopefully with winter approaching my projects and commitments will dwindle some.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems many CA insures are no longer issuing fire insurance or not renewing policies . All playing into CA take overs. Watch now for calls to force the issuing of insurance at low rates . Forcing others to cover the cost. This is how CA works.
If I had a mortgage and my insurance was canceled or was not renewed the lender would call the loan in default. Good luck CA. But don't worry CA will force someone else to pay for it.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> He said the money is the same but the likelihood of getting in trouble while not getting anything done is much greater in CA.


Funny you should mention that. I was in grade school in Menomonee Falls during the year JFK was assassinated. I sat next to a guy that became one of my best childhood friends, simply because our assigned seats were alphabetical. Both of us have C.B. as initials. I am blessed for the that seating, because we still converse--except he now lives in California. He is career Navy--still the prankster, but he found California his paradise.

We were on the telephone yesterday, doing his favorite sport I call, "He's still alive, she's dead." I grab the old Periscope 1968 Edition and make the necessary adjustments to the 'senior class' picture section.

As this relates to California is that I was going to get him a decent knife, he doesn't even have a common folder. Then again, it is California and I don't want him arrested by SWAT for having an illegal "Wisconsin knife."

Of course, the bikers in California have been openly skirting the law since 1947. I'm thinking about starting a postal service called "Angel Assistance."

For a remarkably reasonable rate, a real-deal Hells Angel will deliver any package at any time and you can safely tell the police, "_No officer, I haven't received a thing from UPS..._"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now more fromj CA say they are leaving. Close the borders before they do the same things to other states they did to CA. They never change.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Now more from CA say they are leaving. Close the borders before they do the same things to other states they did to CA. They never change.


I've heard that. They hate the complexion and State Government so they move to a new state and make that "New California."

BTW, Wisconsin is full up. We need mega amounts of the land to keep the Guernseys fed and making the best dairy products in the entire country. We already have the barricades up for any traffic coming up from Illinois. We'll take in a Minnesota citizen, but only if he can name all 10,000 lakes.

Sooner or later the Wisconsin Posse Comitatus will launch a daring raid to free U.P. Michigan...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Now more fromj CA say they are leaving. Close the borders before they do the same things to other states they did to CA. They never change.


Close the borders..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As my friend Slippy pointed out, years ago California banned all logging in order to “save endangered species “.
Logging is essential for the health of a forest, AND the critters that live there.

How many animals have been burned alive because tree hugging eco freaks don’t have a clue about how nature really works?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Close the borders..


I object to your map including Wisconsin. We have confined the liberals to Madison and some parts of Milwaukee. The rest of the entire state hates the intervention of these self-imposed despoilers and we wish they would return to New York City or the northern section of Illinois, from where these idiots hail!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA's plan was to by mismanagement, deceit,taxes ect was to run everyone except the wealthy out of the state. Allowing only non documented people to remain to do the work for the rich. They are easy to control and work cheap. But like everything CA does the plan failed. 
The fire is CA's fault not the power company. In CA it should be clear to everyone the government is their problem.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I object to your map including Wisconsin. We have confined the liberals to Madison and some parts of Milwaukee. The rest of the entire state hates the intervention of these self-imposed despoilers and we wish they would return to New York City or the northern section of Illinois, from where these idiots hail!


Well Tourist... good job. Maybe Colorado can take advantage of this as well as Wisconsin. (The only issue is that they still vote)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As my friend Slippy pointed out, years ago California banned all logging in order to "save endangered species ".
> Logging is essential for the health of a forest, AND the critters that live there.
> 
> How many animals have been burned alive because tree hugging eco freaks don't have a clue about how nature really works?


Right you are RPD.

In the 80's the Spotted Owl in the Western US and the Red Cockaded Woodpecker in the Southern US were labeled "conservation crisis" by the US Government and specifically the US Forest Service. This scam led to one of the worst destruction of jobs and forest practices in the US. Forest Products manufacturing plants (plywood, lumber etc) were closed in small remote towns especially in the west and people's lives were devastated and whole towns went bankrupt or simply became extinct.

Studies were proven to be bogus and the facts were often shouted down by big government. The Bureau of Land Management grew stronger and stronger and many private timberland owners simply went away.

This then led to the fools in Congress adding layers of Tax implications to large corporate Forest Products companies, forcing many of them to sell their lands due to the horrible taxation.

Many believe the woodpecker and owl were never threatened but even today, their are groups that continue to lobby against tried and true forestry practices.

The good news is, that many private timberland owners manage their forest lands much better than ever before and today we have millions more acres of sustainable forests due to entreprenuers and American exceptionalism. But sadly, states like California continue to impose regulations and tax laws against the private landowner of timberlands and it has resulted in this Fire Fiasco. FUBAR

As a side bar 2 Rules that I learned in college regarding Forest Products and Forestry;

Rule 1 on Forest Products;

Keep Wood Inside Where it Belongs

Rule 2 on Forestry

Trees Die. Cut them down before they die so you can use them. Plant more trees.

Easy Peasy FOREST TREESY!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good point Slippy!!

And to that, Colorado may be be the next tinder box. It’s amazing the number of dead trees and I’m sure they will make great kindling.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looky here...like most politicians Newsom is a bought and paid for POS.

"But Newsom's 2018 campaign*took $58,400 from PG&E, and the political spending group "Citizens Supporting Gavin Newsom for Governor 2018" took $150,000,*ABC10*reported in July.
That's a total of $208,400"

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/gavin-newsom-california-pge-shutoffs-campaign

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Well Tourist... good job. Maybe Colorado can take advantage of this as well as Wisconsin. (The only issue is that they still vote)


The Madison libtards themselves refer to the capital city as "_The Peoples' Republik of Madison_." I think they have adopted such a bizarre love for communism, that one day the Gurnsey cows themselves will simply en masse' walk to Minnesota...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As my friend Slippy pointed out, years ago California banned all logging in order to "save endangered species ".
> Logging is essential for the health of a forest, AND the critters that live there.
> 
> How many animals have been burned alive because tree hugging eco freaks don't have a clue about how nature really works?


And how many homes have been destroyed??!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> And how many homes have been destroyed??!!


The Reagan library is now threatened.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> CA's plan was to by mismanagement, deceit,taxes ect was to run everyone except the wealthy out of the state. Allowing only non documented people to remain to do the work for the rich.


Yes, it's an old story. I hear from insiders that many of the employees of this forum were former undocumented infiltrators and Fuller Brush men.

I got a truly fantastic soft camel-hair brush for polishing expensive boots...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yes, it's an old story. I hear from insiders that many of the employees of this forum were former undocumented infiltrators and Fuller Brush men.
> 
> I got a truly fantastic soft camel-hair brush for polishing expensive boots...


While Sas is not an employee, he does live in California. I've never seen his documents.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They're saying the Reagan library is pretty much encircled by fire. Seems a bit prophetic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> And how many homes have been destroyed??!!


I would submit that a large part of that could be the homeowners fault. When you live rural you must use common sense. If you have trees and brush right up to your buildings you are asking for trouble.
The area where we bought our property was part of a large tract of pine forest, a tree farm if you will, and the timber company sold small (5 acre more or less) tracts.
When we bought ours, it was still planted pines, grown for the pulp and paper industry. 
Our land was planted 12 X 6. The rows were 12 feet apart and the trees were planted every 6 feet down the rows - just like corn. We cleared enough for the house, a drive way in, septic drain field.
After a wildfire came down the other side of the dirt road we live on, passing within 20 feet of our property, and causing destruction of trees and houses, we clear cut two acres around the house, and got rid of all underbrush in the process. That fire was a wake up for sure.

There still is timber land near by, in fact a large tract just 200 yards down the road from us. In the summer things get very dry around here and a summer lightning storm could very well start a fire.
But, our land around the house, sheds, barn, and stables is clear - a lot less worry for us.

About 3 air miles away from our homestead is the half million acre Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge. Every few years lightning will start a fire in there that will burn tens of thousands of acres. The forestry and refuge people will just let it burn, only bothering to contain it if it threatens to escape and burn structures. Wild fire is natures way of keeping the Okefenokee healthy.

https://www.fws.gov/refuge/okefenokee/wildlife_and_habitat/index.html Give the site a look, it is a beautiful place, and unlike any other in the United States.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I would submit that a large part of that could be the homeowners fault. When you live rural you must use common sense. If you have trees and brush right up to your buildings you are asking for trouble.
> The area where we bought our property was part of a large tract of pine forest, a tree farm if you will, and the timber company sold small (5 acre more or less) tracts.
> When we bought ours, it was still planted pines, grown for the pulp and paper industry.
> Our land was planted 12 X 6. The rows were 12 feet apart and the trees were planted every 6 feet down the rows - just like corn. We cleared enough for the house, a drive way in, septic drain field.
> ...


I knew people that lived in Suburban areas and we're afraid of their homes being burned down.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In case anyone is keeping a tally we now have 21 fires burning in CA simultaneously. One, near Fresno, has been burning for 54 days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> In case anyone is keeping a tally we now have 21 fires burning in CA simultaneously. One, near Fresno, has been burning for 54 days.


What was it that God said after The Flood?
Wasn't that about fire next time?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> In case anyone is keeping a tally we now have 21 fires burning in CA simultaneously. One, near Fresno, has been burning for 54 days.


You/Hot Nursey and your folks OK Sasq? Let us know.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

THIS RIGHT HERE is what the eco-freaks in California can't seem to grasp.
This is my neighborhood, the Okefenokee, but it goes on around the country where people actually understand proper forest management. Which also includes harvesting timber.
It's only 3 minutes long, please watch. (Besides, it shows off the terrain and vegetation we live in. Happy, happy!)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> THIS RIGHT HERE is what the eco-freaks in California can't seem to grasp.
> This is my neighborhood, the Okefenokee, but it goes on around the country where people actually understand proper forest management. Which also includes harvesting timber.
> It's only 3 minutes long, please watch. (Besides, it shows off the terrain and vegetation we live in. Happy, happy!)


RPD,

As soon as I saw the beginning of the video I immediately thought about how the Longleaf Southern Yellow Pine NEEDS fire to be healthy and thrive! Brings back memories of the days of my youth in coastal Alabama!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You/Hot Nursey and your folks OK Sasq? Let us know.


Yep, I'm good. We had our scare last fire season so there's not much left near me to burn.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Yep, I'm good. We had our scare last fire season so there's not much left near me to burn.


Let me get this straight. The brush was burned last year so there is less fuel to burn. You are good, now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Let me get this straight. The brush was burned last year so there is less fuel to burn. You are good, now.


Where I live yes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA government is starting these fires. They win . The brush gets burnt off, they can blame others. They sue the power company pocket the cash and in the end get the power company if they play it right.


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

When I moved to a Southern state from NH I queried why the power would go out for many days with any storms. Finally an honest power employee told me it was due to a combination of not keeping the lines cleared and that they used a much lighter line because it was cheaper. Once the lines were kept clear it became much better.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Living in the central valley in California and having practiced Prepping for the last several years, I was ready for the PG&E shut down of our power for 2 days. My LP generator provided all the power we needed to continue living almost same as we usually do. All the appliances with the exception of the house A/C worked as usual while the generator operated approximately 4 hours each evening and 1 hour in the morning. The rest of the day was spent do tasks that didn't require power. This posed little or no burden on our life style during the blackout. 

By the second morning without power there wasn't a generator available for sale in the closest cities and bottled water was flying off the shelves at the stores. PG&E suggested that the blackouts may continue for as long as 10 years and I believe that this first incident has acted as a wake up call the the people living in this poorly run state. And yes, I do wonder why California is the only state experiencing this problem...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> Living in the central valley in California and having practiced Prepping for the last several years, I was ready for the PG&E shut down of our power for 2 days. My LP generator provided all the power we needed to continue living almost same as we usually do. All the appliances with the exception of the house A/C worked as usual while the generator operated approximately 4 hours each evening and 1 hour in the morning. The rest of the day was spent do tasks that didn't require power. This posed little or no burden on our life style during the blackout.
> 
> By the second morning without power there wasn't a generator available for sale in the closest cities and bottled water was flying off the shelves at the stores. PG&E suggested that the blackouts may continue for as long as 10 years and I believe that this first incident has acted as a wake up call the the people living in this poorly run state. And yes, I do wonder why California is the only state experiencing this problem...


 Look at who you vote into office and it will all be clear to you.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

Profit ahead of Safety. As of today (11/7/2019) Xcel Energy is currently combing the Rocky Mountains around our home (literally) up and down the mountains and they are testing every pole, every transformer, and every tree that is near a power line. Both old and new alike. They just told the Indian Peaks Fire Department they would not run power to a new building because the department built it under and too close to a power line. That is the flipping FIRE DEPT for you. An employee was sitting in my driveway yesterday and I challenged him and discovered that he was mapping the power poles and after a friendly discussion he said that they were doing extra diligence because of the fires in California. It has been stated here that California's political interference, failing to clear and mitigate underbrush and failing to clear trees from the power lines is the direct cause of the fires. Hummm, I wonder if the winds blowing the trees against uninsulated power lines might start a fire?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chipper said:


> CA put all the blame and financial liability on the power company for whatever happens. Regardless of what causes the fire you sue the power company. Company now shuts down the power so they can't be blamed for fire trying to save themselves. There will end up being a big federal bailout for the power company. Cause the bunny huggers don't want you to cut a bush down and take care of the land. Wait for the mud slides this spring.


WOuldn't it be great if the power companies just left California and said...OK Cali...you run your own shit.

Then I'd bet once the rate hike hit folks would flee Cali like a sinking ship. But as much as I'd like Cali to fall off the coast. It does act as a Moran Magnet and suck idiots into it from al the other states....so its a good thing overall. Its like the room with the best view, but on the other side of the house from me. Thats where I want the retards to be.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those goofy guvnors shoulda raked the Forest like Trump said.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> WOuldn't it be great if the power companies just left California and said...OK Cali...you run your own shit.
> 
> Then I'd bet once the rate hike hit folks would flee Cali like a sinking ship. But as much as I'd like Cali to fall off the coast. It does act as a Moran Magnet and suck idiots into it from al the other states....so its a good thing overall. Its like the room with the best view, but on the other side of the house from me. Thats where I want the retards to be.


 Sadly that is what CA wants. Then they will tax people into poverty to hire more governments workers . By then the brush will have been burnt at least for a while they will claim victory.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sadly that is what CA wants. Then they will tax people into poverty to hire more governments workers . By then the brush will have been burnt at least for a while they will claim victory.


You know where the saying "Catch a Tiger by his tail" comes from? Thats what comes to mind.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Watching the news and it seems California is continuing burning to the ground. My question is why? They say the fires are caused by the power lines. Why is it that no other areas of the country are having these problems? How were the California power lines constructed differently than the rest of the country? I live in Pennsylvania with lots of really big coal fired plants in this area. We have high voltage power lines running everywhere and I can't remember any incidents of fires caused by these lines. What's up with PG&E?


This problem is multifaceted and has been building for decades:
1-	The forest service used to routinely do prescribed burns to keep the brush down, so there weren't any major fires.

2-	In the early 1970s, the Sierra Club started using the court of law as a way to slow down or stop any type of activity/development they disagree with (see SIERRA CLUB VS MORTON 1972 https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/405/727/ They lost this case, but the continued to push their agenda. )

3-	Since then, they and other do-gooders have expanded their use of the courts to impede and stop the forest service from doing controlled burns, routine maintenance, creating fire breaks, and clearing out dead or diseased timber which could serve as fuel for a future fire. Over the decades this caused the forest floors to become thick with dense vegetation. (see SIERRA CLUB v. UNITED STATES FOREST SERVICE https://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-9th-circuit/1121086.html and CENTER FOR BIOLOGICAL DIVERSITY VS UNITED STATES FOREST SERVICE http://forestpolicypub.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Rim-Fire-Salvage-CBD-v-Skalski-2014.pdf )

4-	PG&E is profit driven (I understand and support capitalism), but there isn't any market competition. As a PG&E customer, I have no options, as it is a monopoly and there are no other electricity or gas companies. Over the decades, the suits have become greedy and given the executives huge base salaries (see https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfran...ew-pge-ceo-salary-double-geisha-williams.html ) and million dollar bonuses (see https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...-11-million-in-executive-bonuses-14025497.php )

5-	All the while, not doing the maintenance necessary (cutting back branches and vegetation near transmission lines and distribution lines, etc) and &#8230;

6-	Falsifying the maintenance reports for the past 18 years (https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tility-falsified-pipeline-safety-records.html ) Somewhere on my computer I have a copy of the actual audit sighting the violations, but can't readily find it right now.

7-	Since PG&E is a monopoly, they are to be kept in line by the California Public Utility Commission (PUC). I believe there are 16 members total, only 12 vote. (The PUC has 5 Commissioners - each making around $141,000 per year (https://www.cpuc.ca.gov/aboutus/ )

8-	How does one get on the PUC you ask?. That's an easy answer, you are appointed to the PUC by the governor of California (currently Gavin Newsom, his predecessor was Jerry Brown). What requirements are necessary? None of the current PUC members have any background in electrical power or distribution (https://ballotpedia.org/California_Public_Utilities_Commission)

I have friends that died in the Paradise fire &#8230; which PG&E accepted responsibility for.

There you have it in a nutshell&#8230;

Welcome to Corruptifornia


----------

